# HOWTO: GlusterFS Cluster on FreeBSD with Ansible and GNU Parallel



## vermaden (Jan 7, 2019)

I would like to share an article about creating and accessing 6-node GlusterFS cluster on/from FreeBSD system.

*GlusterFS Cluster on FreeBSD with Ansible and GNU Parallel*
https://vermaden.wordpress.com/2019...ter-on-freebsd-with-ansible-and-gnu-parallel/

#verblog #freebsd #cluster #glusterfs #gluster #ansible #parallel


----------

